# ja, ja, ja, contra hi, hi, hi



## Geviert

Hola,

en un chat alemán, noté que muchos escriben la forma onomatopéyica  _hi, hi, hi _para expresar risa. Dado que el _ja, ja, ja _español podría generar ambigüedad con el adverbio _ja_ (_Bejahung_) y la forma _ji, ji, ji_, me parece un poco afectada como variante, quisiera saber si existe otra forma onomatopéyica alemana para expresar risa. Gracias.


----------



## sokol

Hay tambien "ha ha ha" en alemán.  Por supuesto, "ja ja ja" podría dar ambigüedad: cuando yo lo leí la primera vez (es decir - "ja ja ja" ;-) estuve muy confundido - erst nach einer kurzen Google-Suche hab ich damals verstanden, dass es einfach nur ein onomatopoetischer Ausdruck für Lachen ist.


----------



## Geviert

gracias Sokol!



PS. kleine Korrektur: "cuando (yo) lo leí la primera vez (es decir - "ja ja ja" ;-) estuve muy confundido, estaba confundido, _evtl_. me confundí" _

Als _heißt wohl auch _como_ im Spanischen, aber diesmal geht´s nicht.


----------



## jordi picarol

Para no "confundir" sobre lo que se quiere decir,es mejor no usar ni "fui" ni "estuve/estaba". Si he entendido bien la intención de sokol, 
no quiere decir que se confundió; sino que se sintió "confuso".
Saludos
Jordi
PS Me han avisado que me había comido la "r" de usar. Repito mi agradecimiento.


----------



## EvilWillow

haha: Lachen
hihi: Kichern
hehe: eine gewisse Hinterlistigkeit oder Schadenfreude ist dabei


----------



## Geviert

EvilWillow said:


> haha: Lachen
> hihi: Kichern
> hehe: eine gewisse Hinterlistigkeit oder Schadenfreude ist dabei



danke Evilwillow,
die verschiedenen deutungsmöglichheiten sind je nach lautmalender Äußerung echt viele. Was wäre dann z.B. _ho, ho, ho_, bei Euch?

Vorschläge:

hahaha:lachen
hohoho: Weihnachtsmann kommt   
huhuhu: ?


----------

